# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Dann halt anders: Do. 19.6. Leogang

## Moe

Is jemand an oben genanntem Datum in Leogang?
MfG

----------


## ClemDMC

Bin in Leogang, aber ned biken sondern auf da Hütte Sonnenwende feiern und Northshore bauen!!

----------


## noox

also Danger, ich, mein Bruder und Babsi mit Twins sind in Schladming.

----------


## Moe

Hm  
Des is bläd. Muss ich wohl alleine riden. Naja, trotzdem viel Spaß euch Jungs.
Haut rein  
MfG

----------

